# Setting up horn?



## 68_STINGRAY (Feb 5, 2013)

On my custom project i have a 50's schwinn cruiser tank, i am going to get the horn that goes inside the tank, but have no idea how to set it up so it work's when im done with my project. Can anyone give me a how to on this?


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 6, 2013)

These are simple units.  Two D batteries, you're good to go.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Feb 6, 2013)

Awsome thank's. This gives me a idea to relocate the battery pack to unter the seat in order to change the batteries when they run low.


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2013)

do you have a good picture of the custom?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2013)

Whew...for a second there, I thought I was going to have to draw a diagram with a battery tube and horn button...
Chris


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Feb 6, 2013)

lol

The custom frame and tank unterside.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 7, 2013)

First off, that bike already looks sweet! Nice job man! As for your horn assembly, it's just 2 screws to remove the cover and change batteries and I've never had an issue with the batteries being inside the panels... But if you could find a way to secure them out of sight somewhere else, I'd love to see it! 
~Peter


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Feb 7, 2013)

PeterScherer said:


> First off, that bike already looks sweet! Nice job man! As for your horn assembly, it's just 2 screws to remove the cover and change batteries and I've never had an issue with the batteries being inside the panels... But if you could find a way to secure them out of sight somewhere else, I'd love to see it!
> ~Peter




Thank you peter, the tank panel's have been welded togather so i unfortunetly cant unscrew them, but i may cut a piece of the bottom open in order to place the horn inside the tank. to follow my build here's my thread.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37516-Retrospect-65&p=206557&posted=1#post206557


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 10, 2013)

*fill*

Fill the hole and get a gangway horn. Mount it between the springer arms like on a  old Indian motorcycle! Then put the button on the bars!


----------



## snickle (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah do what fatbar suggested, because f you cant unscrew the tank to install batteries, you're gonna have a doozey of a time shoving the horn and speaker through that horn button hole!


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Feb 23, 2013)

Naw im going to cut a little of the bottom open and install the horn, then relocate the batterie pack to underneth the saddle seat, that way i can seal the tank up and have easy access to the batteries. But for the moment im going to get it some 65 stingray deluxe rim's and west wind white walls .


----------

